# Smoked Breakfast Ideas?



## biaviian (May 30, 2011)

I'm looking for breakfast ideas for tailgating. It would have to be smoked ahead of time and warmed/finished on a grill. Thus far I have my bacon and I may do some sausage links (need I worry about them drying out too much by being cooked twice?) but I feel like I could be doing much more. 

So, any ideas/recipes they want to share for a smoked breakfast? This is for tailgating for an annual memorial golf tournament for an amazing local athlete/great friend.

I've done many searches but most of what I find is for dutch ovens not the smoker (or bacon/sausage).


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 30, 2011)

Fatties, fatties, and fatties come to mind.  Oh, and fatties would be a great idea!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Served on biscuits, buns, english muffins, toast, etc.


----------



## biaviian (May 30, 2011)

I forgot to say that I don't like fatties so they are out.  
	

		
			
		

		
	







Even using sausage that I LOVE, the fatty leaves a lot to be desired for me.


----------



## thebarbequeen (May 30, 2011)

What about some smoked fingerling potatoes with a bacon wrap? or smoke some potatoes and onions and maybe put together a hash?  smoked salmon in a cheese spread for grill toasted bagels or french bread?


----------



## realtorterry (May 30, 2011)

Not sure what part of the fattie you don't like so I might suggest some sausage wrapped olives? Maybe stuff the olives with some garlic or blu cheese


----------



## biaviian (May 30, 2011)

I'm not sure either, Riley. I guess I'm not a sausage person unless it is in a bun with onions, peppers, and mustard. Putting a slice of a fatty in a hamburger roll doesn't quite do it for me and I think the cheese is an issue too. I love cheese but it doesn't belong in some places....with seafood or sausage. 

I like the potato idea. Then we can finish it on the grill to get the bacon crisp and warm the potatoes.


----------



## biaviian (May 30, 2011)

I may have to do a bit of practicing this week.  The event is Saturday morning.


----------



## ellymae (May 30, 2011)

How about some pastrami hash?







And fatties are good with out cheese...


----------



## meateater (May 30, 2011)

You could smoke up some sausage and make some sausage gravy. Make up a bunch of bisquits and just heat them both up. Now who doesn't like bisquits and gravy. I could go for a plate of that Strami hash Ellie made, Oh Yeah!


----------

